# Okemo - "The Holy Shit Show" 4/3/11



## reefer (Apr 3, 2011)

……”holy shit” half hour late and I’m only twenty cars into lot A
……”holy shit” no line at the ticket window
……”holy shit” table for eight to spread my gear out and get ready
……”holy shit” no lift lines all day
……”holy shit” great groomers all day
……”holy shit” nice bumps
……”holy shit” nice woods
……”holy shit” no one’s on these trails

What a “Holy Shit Show” at Okemo today!
Bluebird and 100% open!
Story of the day – hops on the lift with a 77 year old NY city transplant (since he was 55). Told me he was on his 73rd day this year and that he was trying to ski his age again – and with that wry smile said “keeps gettin’ tougher every year………………………..”
Asked if he skied every day and he replied only the quality ones, AND NEVER ON A SATURDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like a great day! Tell me about the power lines....


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2011)

It's April. Little Johnny has baseball practice. Okemo's clientele is done for the season.

:flame:


----------



## marcski (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait a minute....get the Mods....not only did Reefer say "Shit"....it's in the thread title!

Plattekll fucking rocked today.  Don't you just LOVE spring skiing....they just don't get it, Mondeo .....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome!   From the looks I think there were more people at Cannon yesterday!


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 4, 2011)

Okemo has been EMPTY lately, especially during the week. It's absolutely spooky. Skied this morning before the snow changed to rain, and I think there were about ten people on the whole mountain.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, reefer. I now have a plan for Friday (sunny and 46).


----------



## reefer (Apr 5, 2011)

marcski said:


> Wait a minute....get the Mods....not only did Reefer say "Shit"....it's in the thread title!
> 
> Plattekll fucking rocked today.  Don't you just LOVE spring skiing....they just don't get it, Mondeo .....




heck with the mods, I figure I'll burn in hell from throwing in all those holy's around anyway.......................right next to Mr. Carlin


Nice report on Plattekill. Sounds like my type of place.......................................


----------



## reefer (Apr 5, 2011)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the pics, reefer. I now have a plan for Friday (sunny and 46).




If that forecast holds up I may be joining you. Really had a good time there Sunday. Got a passport to burn. Isn't the most extreme stuff obviously, but a good time. Those high speed lifts get you around in a hurry............................and it's a pretty easy drive up.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2011)

reefer said:


> Isn't the most extreme stuff obviously, but a good time. Those high speed lifts get you around in a hurry............................and it's a pretty easy drive up.



Yes, yes, yes and yes.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2011)

Sels and the one next to it, nor easter? both looked awesome from 103.  they look even better in those pics.  I have a freebie for a weekday so friday sounds awfully good to me.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> I have a freebie for a weekday so friday sounds awfully good to me.



Same here. I could be down for a few hrs on Friday


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2011)

ozzy said:


> Same here. I could be down for a few hrs on Friday



Nice ozz!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)

ozzy said:


> Same here. I could be down for a few hrs on Friday



nice to see you saturday.  hope you can make it friday.  free is good.


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2011)

Uhm. Check the forecast. Sunny and 48 on Friday.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> nice to see you saturday.  hope you can make it friday.  free is good.



Do you have any additional beloved vouchers?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you have any additional beloved vouchers?



Let me see if I can snag one more. 

I'll holla back...


----------



## carbonXshell (Apr 6, 2011)

not likely but I'm gonna ask my boss for the day off.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2011)

Struck out on vouchers last night.  I might be able to get some sunday but not by tomorrow.


----------



## reefer (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't make it Fiday. Save some for me. Likely head over there Saturday or Sunday. Jackson Gore should be payed some attention.............. The two woods over there had plenty of snow and they were letting a few trails get bumped up.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> Struck out on vouchers last night.  I might be able to get some sunday but not by tomorrow.



No problem dude. Not heading up tonight so would be unable to make it.:beer:


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2011)

reefer said:


>



  four letters... OMFG


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 7, 2011)

Just so everyone knows: South Face and Solitude are closed. I'm thinking they might open them for the weekend, but I don't think it's likely for tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2011)

Ski Diva said:


> Just so everyone knows: South Face and Solitude are closed. I'm thinking they might open them for the weekend, but I don't think it's likely for tomorrow.



If Sel's looks like the above pic, I have no problem just lapping it.


----------



## reefer (Apr 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> If Sel's looks like the above pic, I have no problem just lapping it.



Ledges and Black Out should be worth a look as well. 
And as I stated above Big Bang, Black Hole, Supernova and Upper Limelight were all pretty nice at Jackson Gore. You can do all of those in like a half hour......................


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> If Sel's looks like the above pic, I have no problem just lapping it.



I have a problem with it...... something wrong about saying that "I will lap Sel all day" :-?

If they change the name to Selma, Selena or sth that would be a different story.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 8, 2011)

19 degrees at 7:30.  Hope that sh*t warms up!


----------



## TDog (Feb 2, 2012)

Crazy bumps.  Looks like a nice spring day.


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks more like winter in that picture in April than it does now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> It looks more like winter in that picture in April than it does now.


Yep, Pics freaked me out until I looked at the date.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd sell my liver to ski that right now.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'd sell my liver to ski that right now.



nah, okemo sucks


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> nah, okemo sucks



You got that right.


----------



## reefer (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry for my over zealous friend bringing up all these old posts. He just joined for the Loaf trip and he's trying to get his count up.....I informed him there are probably better methods. This was a nice day though...................i don't know about a liver.... maybe a toe or finger. Conditions will improve.  As others have said, there has been some decent days out there. A year of patience.....


----------

